# Buying a bluetooth headphone...



## anarchy0x (Nov 30, 2014)

I hope it's not off topic. Here are my requirements


1. My first priority is that call quality must be good as i intend to use it mostly for receiving & making calls. Would be nice to have good music quality but that's secondary


2. I  travel daily & I also travel by train & go to crowded places at times. So, the phone shouldn't fall of my head. So would a headphone of the kind  'Ear over head' be more apt?
Something like Amazon.com: Sony DR-BTN200 Wireless Bluetooth Headphone - Black (Japan model): Electronics or Amazon.com: JBL J56 BT Bluetooth Wireless On-Ear Stereo Headphone, Black: Cell Phones & Accessories


3. Budget is  till 6k but wouldn't mind a strech if it's really worth it.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 30, 2014)

Wrong section 
BTW try Logitech wireless


----------

